# New tank, strange ideas.



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

So I recently traded my old 37 gallon glass tank for a glass 20 gallon long. My 37 gallon had been sitting empty for years since I moved to a place where I'm not allowed to have an aquarium bigger than 20 gallons. (though I have a 29 gallon set up... They've come in for yearly inspections and not said anything, so I assume I'm OK.) 

Since it was quite clean, I just put some water in it and am testing for any leakage. It's been sitting for a few days on my kitchen counter, not leaking. I popped a betta in it just so there was something going on. 

It's got that ugly brown trim. I'm debating painting it black? Or maybe I'll just go the lazy route and not paint it. Most of the furniture in my living room area is brown wood, so maybe brown will be best. I just like how sharp the black trimmed tanks tend to look. 

I have an idea for a gravel-less tank, which basically takes the idea of the moss carpet and spread it over the entire tank. I have already cut four panels of that plastic mesh sheeting that I am planning on sandwiching some of my fistfuls of java moss between, and it will lay in two parts fit to the entire tank. I plan to put a couple decorative stones in to hold the sheeting down - else I fear it will float to the surface. I also want to put some java fern in (I'll call it; the Java Tank) tied to drift wood. In fact, I might not even need stones if I get heavy enough drift wood. 

I am finding myself wanting to use my old Fluval 205 filter which has been sitting unused since I stopped breeding angelfish. I need new hoses... I also need a new straight pin compact fluorescent bulb for my coralife fixture. 

and a heater, because it seems my spare heater has crapped itself out. 

I plan, eventually, to try a tank full of brightly colored tetras. Possibly those Neon tetras that are so popular. As a centerpiece, maybe a gourami (one of the smaller ones.) 

I will probably have a small army of five otocinclus. I love those little guys and it's been far too long since I've had any! 

Well - that's my plan. It's still just planning stages at the moment! Going to pick up equipment today, stocking will wait until some of the moss has grown through. I'll just let that betta think he has won the world for now. ;-) 

Give me any feedback you might have!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like it'll be an interesting and cool tank! Not much I can add from my end, other than interest to see how it turns out.


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks.  at some point today, i'll post a before pic so there can be like.... progressive photos.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

sounds great! we have a freshwater build forum, would love to see your tank come along!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds neat.


----------

